# Black Fleece ?



## Kraut783 (Jan 23, 2014)

Has the Army given a wear out date yet for the black fleece?  Last Alaract that talked about it was dated 2007.  This was brought up today with me and some others, just in conversation.  A search found dated items, but nothing specific.

This is more of a curiosity than anything else, thanks all


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 23, 2014)

What color are they going too?  Green?


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, we have had a green fleece for a bit now....think 2007.....the green has Velcro for name tapes and rank, while black does not.  In 2007 we killed the black fleece/watch cap, but kept the black fleece jacket.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 24, 2014)

I think the black fleece with ACU's looks/looked sharp.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 24, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> I think the black fleece with ACU's looks/looked sharp.


Which is why it must go!


----------



## Red-Dot (Jan 24, 2014)

The black fleece was and is far superior in warmth to the green stuff..... But the Army did what is usual par for the course....screw it up.


----------



## pardus (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't know dates but the black hasn't been authorized in my units for a few years now.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 24, 2014)

The blk fleece was good kit.......it was one of the warmest issue items ever handed out..minus a highly washed NBC suit of course.....


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 24, 2014)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> The blk fleece was good kit.......it was one of the warmest issue items ever handed out..minus a highly washed NBC suit of course.....


LOL.
I used to schedule myself for the fall EDRE's ARTEPs knowing we spend 90% of the time in MOPP4. wasn't so bad when the temps were in the 50's.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 24, 2014)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> The blk fleece was good kit.......it was one of the warmest issue items ever handed out..minus a highly washed NBC suit of course.....



If worn over the top of a silky, t-shirt and uniform shirt, I cannot think of many things that are warmer.


----------



## reed11b (Jan 24, 2014)

I miss my black fleece. Always looking for a cheap one, but the surplus stores near base charge an arm and a leg.
Reed


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 24, 2014)

pardus said:


> I don't know dates but the black hasn't been authorized in my units for a few years now.



Yep, a bunch of units have commanders that have mandated the green fleece....same with the ASU's, while the green class A's are still authorized....but you know how that goes


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 24, 2014)

It's just an old polar tech level 3 jacket.  I have one sitting in the closet that was issued to me in 1999.

What most fail to realize is that the fleece was designed to be a liner for the gore tex jacket, and it has been replaced as a liner.  I laugh a little when I see the AGR and AD guys around here wearing the new fleece as a winter coat in subzero temps.

Just go to REI and look at the higher end jackets and their liners.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 25, 2014)

Yep, LEPS layers 1-4 were part of ECWCS Generation what... 3? Something like that.  Not only that, but when it gets really cold you STOP WEARING BDU/ACU's. All the layers up on ya, near skin. No uniform, the uniform is the outer layer and if it's cold enough you need the layer 3/4 you eschew the ACU uniform because it's not retaining any heat and you reduce breathability by wearing it, where you can vent quicker/easier if necessary w/ the goretex side zips.


----------

